# Please help (again):Why is my SW Pro Classic paint sagging on the second coat?



## Fun2Learn (Nov 22, 2011)

*By the way*

I forgot to mention something important: I did wait two days between the first and second coat (and about 4 or 5 days after I primed to start the first coat!)
Thanks


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

The new waterbornes do have a tendency to do that - Some of it is corrected by applying less/ spreading more- some by slightly thinning the material . it is a feel thing. Hard to show over the internet.
But it does have a learning curve.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> The new waterbornes do have a tendency to do that - Some of it is corrected by applying less/ spreading more- some by slightly thinning the material . it is a feel thing. Hard to show over the internet.
> But it does have a learning curve.[/quote]
> 
> That is being very kind, but that is just the way it is. It is hard for a pro to get used to let alone a DIY.It takes lots of practice.
> I am sure JS will come along and explain so it is easier to understand


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Brushjockey said:


> The new waterbornes do have a tendency to do that - Some of it is corrected by applying less/ spreading more- some by slightly thinning the material . it is a feel thing. Hard to show over the internet.
> But it does have a learning curve.


Sagging, or "curtains" is a sign that the paint is being applied too heavily or not being brushed out uniformly enough. You're rolling it on and laying it off. If I was rolling that (I'd be using a mini roller four inch), I'd be working with a dry roller (get the roller wet and primed and roll the excess on a scrap of something to start), and just touching the very edge of the paint in the tray, and most times the amount on the grid part of the tray is enough and where you'll be picking up more paint, only going into the well when the stuff on the grid is gone. Minute amounts. If you constantly go into the paint in the tray everytime, your roller is getting too wet. A very little bit of paint will go a long way on a piece of furniture. Start out with less, you can always add more, but if you re-dip to add a bit more, roll it over the uncovered area then re-roll the whole piece to spread the area more uniformly. It's hard to explain this in print. And lay it off with a similarly dry brush. Other than saying that, I can only add that you have to experiment with it.

Remember, you're having fun learning.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I knew you could, would explain it better:thumbsup:


----------



## Fun2Learn (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks so much, everyone. I was using a mini 4" roller, but I didn't realize that you had to have such a minute amount of paint on it! I will have to try what J Sheridan suggested and have barely any paint on it. It would be great if you guys could post a You-Tube video showing the technique--a picture is worth a thousand words, as they say! Actually--Sherwin Williams should do it and post a warning about it on their paint cans! Well-- I'm off to sand off those drips for the third time. I'll let you know how it turns out! Thanks again.:thumbsup:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

If you go to you tube and search for painting a door you will probably find more than you can watch-
But remember- anyone can post on you tube- so watch several and see if it makes sense and they look like they know what they are doing.
I know a pro who goes by PRoWallGuy who put a many.


----------

